# scholl s17 and s20 hard to remove



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi

I was using s20 at the weekend on a green hexlogic pad and worked it in well using a DA, I found the leftover residue very hard to remove with a microfibre, 

I was using 4 pea sized dots on a primed pad, perhaps im using too much product, or is it just hard to remove? any tips??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not working it properly could be a reason too

S17 is certainly not hard to remove


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Not working it properly could be a reason too
> 
> S17 is certainly not hard to remove


I was spreading it at speed 1 and then upping the speed to 4

This was using a DA Pro Plus and doing several passes, Ive used s17 before on my old DA and had no isses removing it, I actually didnt get to use the s17 this time my mistake, only s20, I went for my bottle of s17 but it was empty


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I find s20 black a pig to remove


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I wipe it first with short pile cloth, then some panel wipe then a plush cloth.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I used s3, s17 and s30 a lot by hand and rotary and never experienced any issues removing, far from it. Maybe try working it a little longer as already suggested. I normally use the basic yellow kirkland MF's with no IPA or eraser initially, then once removed I use eraser but there's no residue noticeable on the panel


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Still using s20 black and finding it ao hard to remove compared to other polishes. Anyone any tips? Im using 4 small dots each time and doing 4 to 5 passes spreading at speed 1 and working at speed 5. Using a das6 pro plus polisher.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A little spritz of water or quick detailer to help remove is all you need. 

Gonz.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Not much help but try out the sonax ex0406..easy to remove and gives a super nice finish.
Otherwise use some qd to remove the residue...but a polish should not need a "extra step" like qd wipedown imo


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

euge07 said:


> Still using s20 black and finding it ao hard to remove compared to other polishes. Anyone any tips? Im using 4 small dots each time and doing 4 to 5 passes spreading at speed 1 and working at speed 5. Using a das6 pro plus polisher.


What about using a different Hex pad? Orange, or do you think that'll be too much? What vehicle?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I used S17 with a white hex logic pad and despite using too much product it seemed to clean off easy. I would say it was no more difficult to remove than when I used menzerna.

Maybe all polishes just take a little effort to remove the residue?

When using S40 and much less product it was very easy to wipe away the residue.

Just got my sample of S20 to try so I will see how that goes soon.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Have the whole van polished now. Ive used ipa to wipedown but think I will give it a snowfoam and wash before waxing as i still think that s20 leaves behind a stickiness


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe Scholl are tweaking S20 black so it wipes away better. 

Gonz.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I believe Scholl are tweaking S20 black so it wipes away better.
> 
> Gonz.


I heard that too but no ETA.

I used S17, S20 and S40 on my Jag last week. Can't say I noticed any of them being hard to remove.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> I heard that too but no ETA.
> 
> I used S17, S20 and S40 on my Jag last week. Can't say I noticed any of them being hard to remove.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Problem is people count passes rather than removing when the polish has broken down which is what you will have been doing


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

As someone else mentioned try the Sonax polish range, never any issues with wiping down and has no dust at all.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Gave up on S20. Far to hard to remove. S30 s40 lovely S20 total nightmare. I think i caused more scratches removing it than it removed. Shame as love Scholl .


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Major problem again. Did a wipedown with ipa and removed. Then snowfoamed and rinsed. 
Waxed the van and it removed. Now afterwards i can see everywhere i have waxed. Traces of the pattern. If yu run a microfibre over it it disapears and then reapears. This has happened me before. Dont know wat to do next


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

euge07 said:


> Major problem again. Did a wipedown with ipa and removed. Then snowfoamed and rinsed.
> Waxed the van and it removed. Now afterwards i can see everywhere i have waxed. Traces of the pattern. If yu run a microfibre over it it disapears and then reapears. This has happened me before. Dont know wat to do next


Sounds like some of the oils from the Polish haven't been removed. I would strip the wax off and either do the IPA again or use a pre wax cleaner to completely remove everything


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Use a panel wipe rather than ipa, just ipa isn't good enough


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I was using Gtechniq panel wipe and Envy Car Care Filler Killer on mine. Not at the same time, just grabbed the one that was nearest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

think I am going to give up on the s20 

Also found the old menzerna range dusty to work with,

can anyone recommend a range for me to buy in and good pad combos?

I have just bought the new quantam hex pads in green and orange but want new polish


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

euge07 said:


> think I am going to give up on the s20
> 
> Also found the old menzerna range dusty to work with,
> 
> ...


Sonax EX 04 06 is awesome as a one stepper and works really well with hex pads, you can get a great finish on both green and orange

Koch chemie do a great 2 step combo with H8 and M2

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Sonax EX 04 06 is awesome as a one stepper and works really well with hex pads, you can get a great finish on both green and orange
> 
> Koch chemie do a great 2 step combo with H8 and M2
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


regarding the sonax, you find it nice to remove? I mainly do paint enhancements, not corrections, so basically I am looking a good one stepper that will remove 90% swirling and scratches and easy worked with and easy removed (Im not asking for much) lol


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

euge07 said:


> regarding the sonax, you find it nice to remove? I mainly do paint enhancements, not corrections, so basically I am looking a good one stepper that will remove 90% swirling and scratches and easy worked with and easy removed (Im not asking for much) lol


It's an absolute doddle to use, it's got to be one of the most lubricated polishes around so it spreads for miles, doesn't dust up at all and with a medium density towel (350gsm or so) you can wipe it up without any hassle

Cuts like crazy when you have it on a firm pad. I did this all on hex oranges and it finished down awesome

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=379032

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> It's an absolute doddle to use, it's got to be one of the most lubricated polishes around so it spreads for miles, doesn't dust up at all and with a medium density towel (350gsm or so) you can wipe it up without any hassle
> 
> Cuts like crazy when you have it on a firm pad. I did this all on hex oranges and it finished down awesome
> 
> ...


nice work pal!! think I will order some as have the new quantam hex pads so it should work nicely with it!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

euge07 said:


> nice work pal!! think I will order some as have the new quantam hex pads so it should work nicely with it!


Nice one, it's cheapest off Amazon actually, and the best results are by following the instructions, med speed with high pressure for about a minute, then high speed with low pressure to finish down

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...x+ex+04-06&dpPl=1&dpID=41qYfiod9KL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Nice one, it's cheapest off Amazon actually, and the best results are by following the instructions, med speed with high pressure for about a minute, then high speed with low pressure to finish down
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...x+ex+04-06&dpPl=1&dpID=41qYfiod9KL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


cheers! will have to get it ordered this week! 
so you were working it in at say speed 3 for about a minute then up to speed 5 say for another few passes on a DA? I have a pro plus


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

euge07 said:


> cheers! will have to get it ordered this week!
> so you were working it in at say speed 3 for about a minute then up to speed 5 say for another few passes on a DA? I have a pro plus


Yep, the pressure gets you the cut, and then the high speed breaks down the abrasive to finish

It's all on the back of the bottle anyways, good luck!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think changing polish is the answer.
If it's hard to remove, you most likely haven't worked it enough.
Try upping the speed for a pass. Maybe even reduce the working area.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

What is your working temperature.Some polish like m 205 dodnt like high Celcious. Maybe s 20 too


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

used s17+ for the first time with green hex pad and found it perfectly fine to remove, as said above just make sure the polish is worked in properly and broken down


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

scratcher said:


> I don't think changing polish is the answer.
> If it's hard to remove, you most likely haven't worked it enough.
> Try upping the speed for a pass. Maybe even reduce the working area.


its just the s20 I find stubborn to remove, and quite a few others seem to have the same problem, I work it in for a good while at speed 5, but even with less product and different pads it is hard to remove, I am forgetting about it and trying a different brand to see


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> used s17+ for the first time with green hex pad and found it perfectly fine to remove, as said above just make sure the polish is worked in properly and broken down


s17 was fine to remove, I made a mistake and it was s20 I meant


----------

